# Herbies Headshop



## SunWolf (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm happy to report an easy order online, and a speedy delivery.  I placed my order on July 25th and they were in my mailbox on August 2nd.

Everything was as ordered and had a nice bunch of freebies included.

Now on to the fun part!!  Germing some of them!  :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks SunWolf it's always good to hear that a seed seller is doing biz like someone should


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 3, 2011)

Ive used Herbies numerous times, always been very happy with them, they are my preferred seed dealer.

Nice to see someone else uses Herbie


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2011)

I so far love Mandala seeds. That BTB sounds killer. I am growing my first Kalichakra...she is a big drink of water. Have fun and don't veg as long as i did.


----------



## Locked (Aug 3, 2011)

Spear swears by Herbies.....It's his favorite seed bank I believe.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 3, 2011)

Good to know Wolf, been lookin for a replacement bank.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 3, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Spear swears by Herbies.....It's his favorite seed bank I believe.



Strange thing though HL. The FAQ page has been down a couple months, and they didnt want my last prepaid card. So I dont know what kind of payment method they want now.

Good company. Just dont know what the differences are or if I simply got the wrong card.
Been meaning to write them. Might as well do it now while on my mind. 
Want to try those Rokerij beans bad. Cant find them anyplace else.


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Try the site again Spear, I perused the FAQ page, and almost every other page too!  Everything loaded fine, I had a blast reading everything and once done drooling...I mean, shopping, I checked out and processed a card with no problems at all.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 4, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> and once done drooling...I mean, shopping


 It always takes me forever to settle on my order:confused2:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 4, 2011)

Still happening for me SunWolf.


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 4, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> View attachment 173597
> 
> 
> Still happening for me SunWolf.


Well, piffle   

Sorry, I'm not computer savvy enough to even have a clue about that one.  That's too bad, they have some great prices and their shipping is cheap and fast.

Hope they get it figured out for you.  

Edit:  Just went and checked...now I'm getting the same thing.  Maybe I was stoned and only thought I went to the FAQ page!   

Everything else is working though.  :bolt:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 4, 2011)

Probably just got the wrong type of card or something like I said. 
I know it was Visa.  But have since given it to one of the kids. So dont know what kind of Visa.

They have the Pick N Mix site, and a Regular Order site. Both FAQs are down lol.


----------

